# I bought a catnip fish...



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

And then there was a LOT of playing! Please excuse the state of the place, we were in the middle of tidying up. Lucky is the black one, Skye is the white one.
New cat toys - YouTube


DSC_0149 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0157 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0159 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0160 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0164 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0169 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0170 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0173 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0177 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0183 by Niseag, on Flickr


P1040238 by Niseag, on Flickr

And some other pics of the pussy cats...

P1040242 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0350 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0345 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0353 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0361 by Niseag, on Flickr


Skye by Niseag, on Flickr


Skye by Niseag, on Flickr


Skye by Niseag, on Flickr


Skye by Niseag, on Flickr


Skye by Niseag, on Flickr

Lucky trying to get Skye off her pouffe

DSC_0658 by Niseag, on Flickr

Rigsy - she HATES photos, so there's rarely any of her!

DSC_0667 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0757 by Niseag, on Flickr


DSC_0779 by Niseag, on Flickr


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

More happy cats  Gorgeous pics - love them in the boot, and I think there is more than just a catnip fish there....


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG what beauties!
Skye looks like MB's Moo Moo and Lucky has a look of my Woody about her....they both have the squished round face and _unusual_ ears.


----------



## Raggiemum71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Love your kitties and I love the photo of the crisp boxes


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Great photos!! We have that catnip fish. We have the carrot too of the same make. The cats go crazy for it!!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

lovely photos! i especially like the one of them in the boot with the cider


----------



## Figaro (Jul 27, 2013)

Gorgeous cats and my fave Strawberry & Lime Kopparberg.


----------

